# check out this fishyyy



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool!









Is it yours? What is it anyways?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

What is it?!?!

Weird lookin mouth on that bad boy!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It looks like a payara


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i kidna of payara


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is very cool, I'm not sure what it is (not payara though).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a characin either (although it reeeeally looks like one...).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Editing because it is a 'mystery' fish in scientific discussion....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

acestro said:


> I guess I'm triple posting because no one else thinks this is cool?....
> 
> Thanks for the PM stinkyfish, this appears to be a convergent cyprinid that shares the body type of the characin payara. Anyone ever keep one?


if you buy me one, i will keep it







yes cool indeed







what are the stats on this dude, size, agressive, etc.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Cool, but what is it?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Rhapsidon vulpinis


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Rhapsidon vulpinis


 nope


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

It almost looks like a cross between a paraya and a brycon.

Hhhhmmmmmm.


----------

